# FET Query at Royal



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi

We are just about to start frozen embryo transfer at RFC.  We have previously had ICSI there but never FET.  

Can anyone give me an idea of the drugs etc you need to take?  Do you still need to down reg?  

Thanks
Fee


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hi Fee1 ..there is a main thread do come across 

Im just about to have FET (in the morning ) 
i started on the 19th dec down reg and the tablets on 4th jan 
hope this helps 

Love LX


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

LX

Thanks for the information.  I'll come and look at the main thread.  I know that sometimes the RFC have a different way of carrying out treatment so I just wanted to check before we started.

Thanks
Fee


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Fee1 

you sniff for 2 weeks, then start taking the tablets ( 1 tablet then you up them about every 3 days) 
i think stopped sniffing 3 days before ET 

im still taking the tablet and gel

Love LX xx


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

I started taking 3x2mg tablets on the 29 dec. then 1 gel each night starting 2 days before FET, on the 13 Jan 2010!! everything has gone ok so far, i am now on day 12 after FET and extremely anxious (Ive already had a failed fresh icsi cycle).  Im now taking 4 x2mg tablets a day along with folic acid and gel at nights.  Hope this helps 

Love to everyone
Shaz xxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

hi shaz711

im the same as you hun !! 

you are testing on wed ? is that right ...if so good luck fingers crossed     

love LX xx


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi LX

Its soooo good to talk to someone else in the same position!!  Yes Im testing on Wed. if i can hold offg that long!!!  How u feeling??

Shaz xxx


----------



## fee1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Shaz and LX for the details of FET.  Good luck to both of you for testing tomorrow  

Fee


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

LX just wanted to wish you goodluck and all the very best for testing tomarrow (if you were able to hold off).  Ill be thinking bout you       


Love Shaz
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorryshaz I'm not testin til tue , what I should have said was I'm the same as u with fet 

Love lx 

Wish all the luck in the world for today xx


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

NEGATIVE
    
      
FEEL NOTHING, DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I CAN GO THRU THIS


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Shaz hunny i`m so sorry you got a neg result this morning    

Please come over to the main thread if you want to talk or have any questions all the girls are a great help & support network to have  

Take care of yourself i know how hard a failed cycle is   i`m sure LX will be on later to give you her support as well


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

awww sweetie im so sorry to read your result     
As yella said come over to the main thread when your really and have a good chat with us all 

love Lx


----------



## GemmaC (Feb 2, 2008)

Awe Shaz, I am so sorry.


----------



## shaz711 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanx 4 all the support.  i was just wondering does anyone know why i havent bled yet??  its so matter of fact with the hosp.  "stop taking your meds and send in your reply slip"  that was it..  im sorry im just having a good moan and saviouring ANY hope that there may be!!  Is it possible i could have got a faLSE negative
     
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

